
EA Open Source - speps
http://gpl.ea.com/
======
roddux
Before anybody gets excited, it's just a lousy collection of WebKit forks with
some custom additions.

It's also been up since 2009, seemingly.

------
oxguy3
Nothing terribly interesting here, just their internal forks of WebKit and Qt.
They're clearly only publishing these to satisfy licenses (both those projects
are LGPL).

I love the idea of open-source games, but EA is probably the last company I
expect would ever jump on such a movement.

